# what is a superkey?



## shajal (May 27, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering whats a superkey and what are the funtion of it i saw the price it was only $2.95. why is it so cheap any suggestion.


----------



## PikaPika (May 27, 2008)

A Superkey is a  NoPass, a device to boot a cart in Slot-2 in DS mode, letting you run .NDS files and such from a Slot-2 cart. I would recommend getting an actual Slot-1 cart, rather than a NoPass.


----------



## shajal (May 27, 2008)

so i can play both nds games and gbc games also is not good or is  it good


----------



## raulpica (May 27, 2008)

I have one in my old DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It lets you boot Slot-2 Flashcards, like M3 Perfect and SuperCard SD/miniSD/Lite.

If you don't have a Slot-2 Flashcard, it's of no use


----------



## noONE (May 27, 2008)

It doesn't do ANYTHING special.. it just allows you to boot slot 2 carts, (like pikadude said..) read thru his post once again..
it was needed before slot 1 cards came, to allow Slot 2 carts to be booted ( if you didn't flash your DS), with DS functionalities. (IIRC)
now it is just obsolete.


----------



## science (May 27, 2008)

Lol, I have a Super Pass... I feel old!


----------



## raulpica (May 27, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Lol, I have a Super Pass... I feel old!


I still have mine in a drawer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good ol' SuperPass2...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Lol, I have a Super Pass... I feel old!



Dude, having a SuperCard doesn't make you old ... it was only a couple years ago ...

I have a working Commodore PET ... now that's old


----------



## science (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't make me old, just makes me feel old!


----------



## martin88 (May 27, 2008)

I still have the SuperPass 2 that I used to flash my DS Phat. (Which I still play)

And...is this the right section?


----------



## Costello (May 27, 2008)

we have a glossary here if that's of any help:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=35465


----------



## shajal (May 28, 2008)

thanks but i was looking for more details and is super key recommanded to use. i dont know im gonna get one since its cheap.


----------

